# Oliver or Ollie?



## Kmx

Hi evryone,

looking for some opinions. a favourite of ours is Ollie/Olly, i find it adorable for a little baby/toddler. I dont mind Oliver and i think it should be Oliver (if chosen) on the birth certificate but my partner doesnt like Oliver and thinks it should just be Ollie?

Or our other option is Caleb. What do you ladies think?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

I'd go with Ollie/Olly as the nickname of Oliver... I can't see a full grown man being called Olly at work and such... Oliver he can grow with and Olly is the perfect nickname for it!


----------



## LoraLoo

I have an Ollie, and tbh I wish I had put Oliver down on the birth certifictae, so he could use the full name when he was older if he chose to. Saying that, the amount of people that still call him Oliver and write Oliver on cards and stuff is unreal, no matter how many times I have corrected them :dohh: lol x


----------



## MrsN

I love the name Ollie, and if I didnt already have a daughter called Olivia it would definitely be on my shortlist if this baby is a boy! x


----------



## Kiddo

Personally, I'd go with Oliver on the birth certificate and call him Ollie in everyday life. I think a lot of people would presume that Ollie was short for Oliver.

Caleb is a gorgeous name too if you can't agree.


----------



## Nyn

Much prefer Oliver to Caleb :)

Really like it and love the nn too! I never knew that people used Ollie as the actual name before.. I have always assumed it was short for Oliver or Olivier (french version)


----------



## Lucy22

Oliver on the birth cert to give him the option when he's older.
You can call him Ollie for short that way.
Best of both worlds :flow:


----------



## jackiea85

I would call him Oliver on the birth certificate and then call him Ollie x


----------



## Kmx

Thanks everyone for your input. I agree Oliver on birth cert but OH disagrees lol but think im right here :D


----------



## nicb26

I'm thinking of just Ollie, as I'm not as keen on Oliver. It kind of annoys me when people call their baby one thing on the birth certificate when they intend to call them something else- no offense to anyone who is doing this, just personally don't see the point. x


----------



## pip2009

I have an Ollie and although he is Oliver on his birth certificate everyone calls him Ollie. I love both names but thought he would have a bit more flexibility when he's older if he prefers one name over the other.


----------



## LunaRose

I think you are right, Oliver on the birth certificate and Ollie has a nickname :thumbup:


----------



## ThatGirl

Oliver with the nn Ollie :)


----------



## roxyfoxcat

we have an oliver , i loved it hubby hated it but he loved ollie so we gave up on that name till just before he was born and we swapped lol i decided i liked ollie and he decided he wanted oliver :/ can never win!! some of us say ollie some say oliver but he tells everyone IM NOT OLIVER IM OLLIE WOTS 4 :) bless him at least he has a choice


----------



## CandiceSj

I agree with you. Oliver as a full name and Olly as a nickname. It's such an easy nickname for Oliver it will "stick" easily in anyone's mind and your son will have the choice of using either when he's older. Olly is just too nicknamey for full name.


----------



## shelleney

Oliver on the birth certificate....but call him Ollie :thumbup:


----------



## Tarkwa

As many other ladies have said I would put Oliver on the birth cert and call him by the nickname Olly/Ollie. Personally I prefer 'proper' names on the birth cert with the option of the child being called by a nickname if they choose. It's a bit like the name Chris - the majority of people (men and women!) are either Christopher or Christina/e (there are obviously other names that can be shortened to Chris, but this is just an example).
I think by having a 'proper' name when the child is older they have a sensible sounding name if they want to be taken more seriously/professionally, but please note that is just my opinion.
Caleb is nice too - and a little less popular than Oliver.
xxx


----------



## MUMOF5

I love Olly, if last baby had been a boy it was one of two names we had chosen. I would have used Oliver though as a formal name and Olly as his 'used' name :thumbup:. xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Personally, If I wanted to call my baby Ollie, I would put Ollie on the birth certificate. I know Ollie CAN be a shortened version of the name Oliver.. but in my opinion putting Oliver on the birth certificate becasue of that is like Putting Elizabeth on the birth certificate if you wanted to call your baby Beth, Libby, Eliza etc.. I love the name Ollie, but dont really like oliver, while one can be a varient of the other, they are also 2 different names.


----------



## amb23

I'm really one of those people who prefers long names with nicknames, so I would go Oliver because you can use Ollie/Olly for a nickname, and if when he gets older he chooses to be Oliver.. it won't matter.

If, however, he's Ollie/Olly and hates his name when he's older.. it's a longer process of getting rid of it, because it's on the certificate.

That being said, Ollie is an adorable nickname. :)


----------



## Button#

I think Oliver on the birth certificate and Olly as a nickname.

I think Caleb is lovely.


----------



## bump_wanted

My Ollie is actually Oliver though hes never called Oliver even before he was born we knew we'd call him Ollie.

Oliver is on his BC incase he wanted to use a more formal name we're into the longer names shortened in this house we're thinking of Isabella nn Izzy if we have a daughter xx


----------

